# Fire alarm!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

First attempt at home roasting in a popcorn machine. Melted the lid, tripped the overheat thermostat and set the home smoke alarm off. Coffee tastes amazing though!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Keep it coming!!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok so modded the popcorn machine by removing the thermostat. No tripping this time but still set the smoke alarm off!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Well done roast!

Move the popper closer to an open window/extractor fan or consider balcony, porch, backyard as you place to be, if available.

One remark: You might want to play with input bean mass rather than disconnecting a safety feature (that I would think of as my last option).

From a physical perspective, fluid bed roasting comprises a very sensitive system of air stream, heat and load.

Without any modification, altering the latter is your only variable. Some install dimmers and PIDs and crazy sh!t, still it won't help without knowing the maximum capacity very precisely.

The artistry begins where you start taking control 

My Westbend Poppery II took exactly 92g to roast properly (and popperly too...  ).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hasi said:


> The artistry begins where you start taking control
> 
> My Westbend Poppery II took exactly 92g to roast properly (and popperly too...  ).


That word play is artistry right there. I just wanted to take a moment to acknowledge it.

Enjoying the thread as well, nice to hear you're getting results you like with the method.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Aye. It's fun for sure. Although both my wife and I have agreed that all roasting henceforth will happen in the garden. My whole house still stinks of burned toast and there's still a fair coating of green snow on my kitchen.

I was looking at some of those dimmer switch mods on YouTube. They look like a lot of fun but I'm not too confident with electronics. I'll try adjusting the amount of beans going in. I've found if I start stirring with a chopstick for the first minute or so I get a much more consistent roast. Batch 2 ready to try tomorrow morning. Colombia and Brazilian blend!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> My Westbend Poppery II took exactly 92g to roast properly (and popperly too...  ).


I can't seem to find any Westbend Poppery machines in the UK. Guess they're an American thing.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> I can't seem to find any Westbend Poppery machines in the UK. Guess they're an American thing.


They were, but you can import them nontheless 

Series 1 Poppery machines are very much sought after and sell for three digits by now. Maybe looking for a used gene is a better investment in that case.

Every now and then, a Westbend offer washed ashore in the Bay.

There's also a vast number of badge-engineered European versions of the Poppery II around. The Le Caf PCP-707 for example. Or the Trisa Classic.

Mostly same specs and parts. Trisa Classics are still selling brandnew I believe.

Just sayin  

PS: as with all things adjusting, try sticking to one type of green until you're confident controlling the process.

Also, seasoning your machine's roast chamber will take a while. Don't scrub it off, just use a brush to slightly swipe when cooled down.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ah. I might look out for a Le Caf PCP-707 or a Trisa Classic then. Where's the fun in buying a dedicated coffee roasting machine?!? Thanks for the info.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS Buy a fire extinguisher (suitable for electrics - ie CO2)....just in case......


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> PS Buy a fire extinguisher (suitable for electrics - ie CO2)....just in case......


Exactly!

CO2 keeps electronics intact, I also have one located next to my roaster. If anything goes wrong, your equipment may survive without taking major damage 

However, be aware of three things:

- stuff gets really cold and will deep freeze living things in seconds

- as the CO2 expands, it will displace oxygen: careful when fighting an indoor fire

- cooling effect as well as oxygen displacement are limited to extinguish smaller fires - large thermal mass is better dealt with by utilising foam or dry powder agents (depending on classification)

In case of an emergency, first drop a call, then take counter measures 

Just for the record, I'm a voluntary fire fighter and therefore trained on the subject. Just don't want anybody to get harmed in action.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Haha. Yes. A CO2 extinguisher is probably not a bad idea but might be surplus to requirements being that my coffee roasting has been consigned to the yard!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Finally found a use for instant coffee.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

On a side note. I'm pretty sure the Prima PCM001 which was sold throughout Europe is the same machine as the West Bend Poppery 2. They've long been out of production but frequently appear on Ebay. I picked up an unused one last week for a tenner. Manufactured in 2000.

Hoping this will be better than the popular Severin popper I bought recently. People rave about the Severin for coffee roasting but I've been disappointed with it. Reaches first crack fine (inside, 19C) but pretty much stalls after that. It could be the thermal safety mechanism kicking in. I did try to disable it but it's very difficult to get into the heater element without damaging the casing to loosen the power lead. It could also be I'm not using enough beans. My Severin has a very powerful fan and laughs at the 100g of beans I've been putting in. When the beans lose weight more heat will escape. I'll try 120g before giving up on it. A few other users also recommend 120g.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

chipbutty said:


> On a side note. I'm pretty sure the Prima PCM001 which was sold throughout Europe is the same machine as the West Bend Poppery 2. They've long been out of production but frequently appear on Ebay. I picked up an unused one last week for a tenner. Manufactured in 2000.
> 
> Hoping this will be better than the popular Severin popper I bought recently. People rave about the Severin for coffee roasting but I've been disappointed with it. Reaches first crack fine (inside, 19C) but pretty much stalls after that. It could be the thermal safety mechanism kicking in. I did try to disable it but it's very difficult to get into the heater element without damaging the casing to loosen the power lead. It could also be I'm not using enough beans. My Severin has a very powerful fan and laughs at the 100g of beans I've been putting in. When the beans lose weight more heat will escape. I'll try 120g before giving up on it. A few other users also recommend 120g.


Advising on potentially dangerous or even life threatening mods goes a bit beyond what a publicly accessible forum should be used for. But there's already much info esp. on US based forums or blogs where folk went completely nuts with their poppers...

Before deactivating its only safety mechanism mybe try to load less beans.

My usual input weight was around 92g in a Poppery II equivalent. 

PS: you can play with keeping heat inside using insulation on top (e. g. build a cage that you can partly cover to regulate air flow)


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I have all the trinkets; plastic cage, wire gauze etc. Useful for keeping the heat and beans in the popper as well as adjusting the heat profile. Like I said I think I need to experiment with 120g beans like many others do with the Severin. The hot air is blasting through 100g. Especially when the beans have lost a lot of moisture and they start moving around more. I don't know 100% if the heat protection is kicking in.



Hasi said:


> Advising on potentially dangerous or even life threatening mods goes a bit beyond what a publicly accessible forum should be used for. But there's already much info esp. on US based forums or blogs where folk went completely nuts with their poppers...
> 
> Before deactivating its only safety mechanism mybe try to load less beans.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You never read this then

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/the-problem-with-forums-part2


----------

